# Most INTERESTING Tarantula?



## Luminary (Sep 29, 2012)

*Hi. I am wondering if anyone can tell me which T is the smartest & most fun to watch . Thanks!!:*


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 29, 2012)

This is all going to come down to personal preference.  I love watching my M balfouri as she webs her enclosure, and I love watching my T ockerti hunt.


----------



## wesker12 (Sep 29, 2012)

Luminary said:


> *Hi. I am wondering if anyone can tell me which T is the smartest & most fun to watch . Thanks!!:*



A green bottle blue strung out on lab grade LSD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 29, 2012)

P. murinus for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luminary (Sep 29, 2012)

wesker12 said:


> A green bottle blue strung out on lab grade LSD


That's messed up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned (Sep 29, 2012)

It's hard to measure smartness in Ts, since they don't even have proper brain. They are mostly hardwired animals with almost zero capacity to learn.

Fun to watch is also hard to measure. Maybe get a B. smithi or G. rosea, you'll probably see them attacking prey very clearly. You might also get some cool webbers, like C. cyaneopubescens (GBB), very active (for Ts) and really nice colored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bobafett2k6 (Sep 29, 2012)

I love to watch my A. avic, I'd love to catch it webbing up it's enclosure.  Just rehoused it today so fingers crossed!


----------



## mmfh (Sep 29, 2012)

My L.p is turning out to be interesting. Always out in the open and moving around.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Sep 29, 2012)

of my four, my nhandu coloratovillosus is always moving around doing something interesting.  the others are very pet rock-ish.  my avic doesnt web very much, but his happy dance is always entertaining.


----------



## Thomas2015 (Sep 29, 2012)

My P. Irminia just flung a bolus at me not five minutes ago as I checked to see if she caught her cricket. She's a fairly interesting tarantula.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Holothele incei. Im trying to help them get a comeback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned (Sep 29, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Holothele incei. Im trying to help them get a comeback.


Mine is a total petweb. I've seen it twice in two months since I got her.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 29, 2012)

i know the feeling. Makes it very interesting doesnt it. Your constantly wondering if the little thing is still in there lol.





poisoned said:


> Mine is a total petweb. I've seen it twice in two months since I got her.


----------



## poisoned (Sep 29, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> i know the feeling. Makes it very interesting doesnt it. Your constantly wondering if the little thing is still in there lol.


If you look really closely and use a flash light, you're able to see something that might represent a spider. The only proof of existence is that her home changes slightly over time.


----------



## le-thomas (Sep 29, 2012)

Heterothele villosella, Pterinochilus murinus (or ANY Pterinochilus, for that matter), Ceratogyrus sp..
Chilobrachys sp. hold a special interest of mine as well.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 29, 2012)

Luminary said:


> *Hi. I am wondering if anyone can tell me which T is the smartest & most fun to watch . Thanks!!:*


Two words: Personal preference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GoodBurger (Sep 30, 2012)

I know I have very few T's but my P. Cancerides seems to like to walk around quite a bit in the few days i've had it and my P. murinus sling is always making cool webs and burrows on the piece of bark i but in there.


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 30, 2012)

Pokies and Psalmos. Seing a baby Avic tiptoing toward an unsuspecting prey is so cute! : )


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 30, 2012)

I would say my LP because he/she is cute out all day/night and good to watch, but so is my A,minatrix hard to decide.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 30, 2012)

Luminary said:


> *Hi. I am wondering if anyone can tell me which T is the smartest & most fun to watch . Thanks!!:*


There is no universally accepted definition of intelligence... or counciouscness for that matter. One of the more commonly accepted definitions of Intelligence is (and I paraphrase), "The ability to learn and adapt to ones environment".  When the monsoons roll in, and all the little Poeci slings run for the tree tops, that could be said to be intelligence. Or it could be seen as an evolutionary adaptation, and this is why there is no true definition of the word intellignce.... Although if we were all creationists, we could solve this problem

So, maybe H. gigas is the top runner for intelligent, depending on your personal definition of the word.




But all in all, I agree with everyone who said, "Personal preferance", and one that Im leaning towards Hysterocrates genus as most interesting since they have the potential to swim..... when they arent being pet holes


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Sep 30, 2012)

Monocentropus balfouri


----------



## skar (Sep 30, 2012)

Hmmmmm mmmm . .. out of what I've had or seen ummm the one thats out and doing stuff when I look at it .
Nah I like my B. vagans and bird eaters they attack me and water alot ! Though the Chilobrachy is pretty cool, love the web caverns . . .


----------

